# Recreation on the Lord's Day



## Herald (Sep 25, 2016)

I was provoked by Rich's thread titled "Physical Rest on the Lord's Day" and Chris's comments on recreation.

The 1689 LBC states, "The sabbath is then kept holy unto the Lord, when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering their common affairs aforehand, do not only observe a holy rest all day, from their own works, words and thoughts, about their worldly employment and recreations, but are also taken up the whole time in the public and private exercises of his worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy."

It seems that there is a categorical difference between worldly recreation and enjoyment. Worldly recreation is prohibited, not enjoyment itself. If I attend a sporting event or go to a movie, it would be worldly recreation and the enjoyment thereof. However, if I honor the Lord's Day, and do not engage in worldly recreation, I can still have enjoyment; arguably even a fuller expression of enjoyment because my enjoyment would be in the things of God. The point being that sometimes we may look at the Lord's Day as just our Christian duty, devoid of fun. We fail to look at the Lord's Day as something that transcends fun—_enjoyment_! The reasons we may be failing at making this distinction, and the remedy, are more than this opening post will deal with. Perhaps some of you have some keen insight and advice.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 25, 2016)

First q/a from the shorter catechism. What is the chief end of man? The chief end of man is to glorify God and enjoy HIM for ever. The Lord's Day, which God has set aside for His worship for us to enjoy Him, keenly tests where we place our enjoyment. Apparently, some people would rather enjoy football, etc. forever.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 25, 2016)

in my opinion, the litmus test or line of demarkation should be the idea that what one does on the Lord's day should not be the things you can do on the other 6 days of the week. If you drag the stuff from the other average days of the week into the Lord's Day, that may be a sign you are breaking the 4th commandment. 

I do understand what Bill is saying however. For example, taking a walk in the sun or cool breeze-praying as one strolls. I was just pondering the idea of say, 'sightseeing'. That may be a break as it is a thing you have 6 days a week to do...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 25, 2016)

True sightseeing is too filled with distractions though I think the simple act of taking a walk on the Lord's day in a place one is visiting is not unlawful in itself. Though, there can be a fine line even on simple activities which should be viewed as otherwise indifferent on the Lord's Day. James Durham says for instance, "one walking abroad on the Sabbath, may be sanctifying it, yet by his example some other may be provoked to vage and gad and cast off all duties of the day, and to neglect what is called for in secret, or in the family. In that respect, it becomes offensive to go abroad, although it is lawful in itself to meditate abroad in the fields, as well as in house." So, may one take a walk and meditate at the same time on the Lord's day? I think so; but other factors may dictate it not be done in this or that instance.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 25, 2016)

I look at it this way from Is. 58.

SPIRITUAL MERCY - Isa 58:6 "Is not this the fast that I choose: to loose the bonds of wickedness, to undo the straps of the yoke, to let the oppressed go free, and to break every yoke?" 


PHYSICAL MERCY - Isa 58:7 "Is it not to share your bread with the hungry and bring the homeless poor into your house; when you see the naked, to cover him, and not to hide yourself from your own flesh?" 


If you are obeying the commands of v6 and 7 (as Jesus clearly did in His life shown in the Gospels), then you will have no time for what is called 'worldly...recreations'.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 25, 2016)

This is an important observation. Doing good on the Lord's Day is not just an 'exception' but we should seek to do acts of mercy when opportunity arises, and rather we even seek them out than to plop down in front of the ball game.

SPIRITUAL MERCY - Isa 58:6 "Is not this the fast that I choose: to loose the bonds of wickedness, to undo the straps of the yoke, to let the oppressed go free, and to break every yoke?" 


PHYSICAL MERCY - Isa 58:7 "Is it not to share your bread with the hungry and bring the homeless poor into your house; when you see the naked, to cover him, and not to hide yourself from your own flesh?" 


If you are obeying the commands of v6 and 7 (as Jesus clearly did in His life shown in the Gospels), then you will have no time for what is called 'worldly...recreations'.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Herald (Sep 25, 2016)

I appreciate the insightful comments of others in this thread. I'll be honest by saying that I have struggled with the honoring the Lord's Day; more though my attitude than anything else. It's quite possible to keep an outward observance of things permitted, while at the same time having a hardened heart. Worse yet is to honor with the mouth only (Isa. 29:13). In fact, I think the heart issue is revealing of a larger issue than just one's attitude towards the Lord's Day.


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 25, 2016)

What I have discovered so far in the ministry is that it is more profitable to people to tell them about the Sabbath as a gift, and what good things we can do on it. While guarding the Sabbath is important and necessary, discussions about what NOT to do often devolve into emotional altercations. There is a reason why the Scripture does not give us much in the way of specifics concerning what not to do. Examples of working on the Sabbath and its consequences certainly are, but the Bible does not mention things like walks in connection with the Sabbath. Why? Because, as has been pointed out in the Durham quotation, a walk can be done in a God-honoring way, and it can be done in a non-God-honoring way. In other words, people's consciences and dispositions also have to be taken into account, such that an activity that may be lawful for one person to do may not be lawful for someone else. I believe this is true, actually, of a fair number of things that one could consider doing on the Sabbath. For this reason also, I fear that many people rush to judgment about something that someone else is doing, without considering the possibility of whether it might in fact be lawful for _them_ to do it, even if I could not.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 25, 2016)

The problem is that the morality of the church has become so non existent w.r.t. the fourth commandment, we only discuss the walk Durham talks about when it is a red herring tossed back against sanctifying the day in not working or taking up the time with our normal week day pastimes and recreations. We as a nation are like children in this command; children have to be told what not to do. Like with football we have sunk so low the gross and the obvious must be pointed out.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 25, 2016)

greenbaggins said:


> What I have discovered so far in the ministry is that it is more profitable to people to tell them about the Sabbath as a gift, and what good things we can do on it. While guarding the Sabbath is important and necessary, discussions about what NOT to do often devolve into emotional altercations. There is a reason why the Scripture does not give us much in the way of specifics concerning what not to do. Examples of working on the Sabbath and its consequences certainly are, but the Bible does not mention things like walks in connection with the Sabbath. Why? Because, as has been pointed out in the Durham quotation, a walk can be done in a God-honoring way, and it can be done in a non-God-honoring way. In other words, people's consciences and dispositions also have to be taken into account, such that an activity that may be lawful for one person to do may not be lawful for someone else. I believe this is true, actually, of a fair number of things that one could consider doing on the Sabbath. For this reason also, I fear that many people rush to judgment about something that someone else is doing, without considering the possibility of whether it might in fact be lawful for them to do it, even if I could not.



This is why one of the things I focused on is the totality of Isaiah 58 when preaching through the 4th commandment, not just v13 and 14. That is, why I quoted v.6 and 7 above, and then a later sermon on the 4th commandment preached on how Jesus kept Sabbath. And what would you know but it is exactly what was found in Isaiah 58.


----------



## johnny (Sep 25, 2016)

Our church sits on the headland at Coolangatta, 

There is a two hour window between the morning and afternoon services in which we have a fellowship lunch. Last weekend CJW and her husband attended and we walked the short distance to the lookout and watched pods of whales breaching as they migrated south. We then did our catechism's and you would all be very proud of CJW who has memorised up into the 90's (inspiring effort) I find that staying at the church and having lunch together makes observing the sabbath more enjoyable, also, not having everything over scheduled allows for a freedom to enjoy the Lords day. Being able to finish by 4.30 means we can all go home and relax a bit in preparation for work on Monday (which has been pretty "full on" lately) 

I must admit I much prefer this way of attendance as opposed to travelling "too and fro" from the church.


----------



## Parakaleo (Sep 25, 2016)

> We as a nation are like children in this command; children have to be told what not to do.



Sometimes, a diagnostic question to someone who has never considered these things is very revealing. Ask someone if it is keeping the Fourth Commandment to read fiction on the Lord's Day. They may balk and sputter at first. Lord willing, with the help of the Spirit of God, and some time, they will thank you.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Sep 25, 2016)

As my understanding grows of what God has given us in this day, my joy in it and anticipation for it grows too. A holy day set aside for us once a week! We get to spend the day in the things of the Lord- how amazing! Better than any fun/recreational activity could ever be. I'm so thankful for this- it has changed life much for the better. I'm still filled with a bit of wonder that this is really God's will. The Sabbath was indeed made for man.


----------



## MW (Sep 25, 2016)

Herald said:


> It seems that there is a categorical difference between worldly recreation and enjoyment. Worldly recreation is prohibited, not enjoyment itself. If I attend a sporting event or go to a movie, it would be worldly recreation and the enjoyment thereof. However, if I honor the Lord's Day, and do not engage in worldly recreation, I can still have enjoyment; arguably even a fuller expression of enjoyment because my enjoyment would be in the things of God. The point being that sometimes we may look at the Lord's Day as just our Christian duty, devoid of fun. We fail to look at the Lord's Day as something that transcends fun—_enjoyment_! The reasons we may be failing at making this distinction, and the remedy, are more than this opening post will deal with. Perhaps some of you have some keen insight and advice.



Thankyou, Bill. Your observation is a keen insight in itself. It sees the wisdom of God in giving us a day to reorient us to our true enjoyment. Anyone who honestly reflects on their experiences will know that they feel the effects of worldly employments and recreations influencing their very thoughts and intents. Before these are able to do their worst, God steps in with a watchword, "Remember the Sabbath day," and breaks off our connection with those things which otherwise might have swallowed us up.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 25, 2016)

Jeri Tanner said:


> As my understanding grows of what God has given us in this day, my joy in it and anticipation for it grows too. A holy day set aside for us once a week! We get to spend the day in the things of the Lord- how amazing! Better than any fun/recreational activity could ever be. I'm so thankful for this- it has changed life much for the better. I'm still filled with a bit of wonder that this is really God's will. The Sabbath was indeed made for man.



This. A thousand times, this. 

Amen.


----------



## Herald (Sep 25, 2016)

Matthew, I concur heartily that I "feel the effects of worldly employments and recreations influencing [my] very thoughts and intents". For many, their job takes up a good portion of their time. I know that is my experience. When I fail to honor the Lord's Day from the heart, it is more of a symptom of what preceded than what followed. When I allow my heart to wander, I find that my affections turn to selfish desires, not godly desires. When I give in to my selfish desires what I really reap is not enjoyment, but sorrow. My attitude sours. There is no love in my heart. Even when I recognize my sin it's not as though I can just verbalize a quick prayer of repentance and recapture my joy in the Lord as though nothing happened. The Lord's Day becomes something to endure instead of, as you termed it, "a day to reorient us to our true enjoyment". I think this is God's hand of correction at work in my life; when His presence seems distant and my heart is sinking. During those times I have no other recourse than to plead for God's mercy and seek Him diligently. I suppose if true repentance was more like instant gratification it would meet with rousing applause in the 21st century church.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Sep 29, 2016)

Whilst the motives of our hearts are very important- and the disposition of the heart/will (whether it be towards Christ or the world) of ultimate importance- we must remember that outward practices are important in and of themselves. The Confession distinguishes between deeds, words and thoughts: all three are important, in and of themselves. Keeping the Sabbath in our practice/actions isn't accomplished only when we do so from the right motive, or disposition of heart: it is good to keep the Sabbath outwardly even if we only do so because we have been told by an authority (parents, the church, society) to do so. The woman who refrains from hanging her washing out to dry on Sabbath for no other reason than it would be frowned upon, is still doing the right thing. She is still keeping the Sabbath (in this regard), albeit only outwardly. Yes her Sabbath keeping may be legalistic, or out of mere social custom, but it is still Sabbath keeping. Though her hardness of heart toward the Sabbath day is itself a breaking of the Command. (And, of course, she shouldn't have been doing the washing on the Sabbath in the first place.)

I make this point because often I find people try to excuse certain activities by this reasoning, e.g. letting the kids run around outside playing because it allows them to expend their pent-up energy, which in turn allows them to concentrate better. I don't think that justifies allowing one's children to break the Sabbath. Children just need to learn that the Sabbath is different.

Going for walks seems to be an issue brought up quite a lot, which I admit I find somewhat surprising. There might be instances where going for a walk is acceptable. For example, if one is away on holiday over a weekend and there isn't a church one can attend (and so will have worship in the hotel room), then going for a walk in the afternoon would be a means of refreshment which one would normally have got from going to and from church but was deprived of in this instance. And certainly walking to and from church is lawful. But other than these two instances I really don't see the need for going for a walk. Does one need to go for a walk every other day of the week, when cooped up in the office?

In the past people may have gone out into a field to pray or meditate on Scripture, but people were living in different circumstances back then. If one lived in a village, for example, one's house was most likely small, cramped and stuffy and the refreshment afforded by going outside was perhaps necessary. Today we have far more spacious accommodation, with ventilation and air conditioning. But certainly in the past in Scotland going for walks was looked upon as trampling the Sabbath and, if anything, we are in less need for going for walks today than in the past.

The carefulness of those in past generations in keeping the Sabbath was extensive. From the accounts I hear they examined every action whether it was in accord with not only the letter but the spirit of the day. We may balk at some (or a lot) of the things they would have considered Sabbath-breaking, but as I say to my peers (and to myself): is our generation the better barometer of godliness than those that went before us? Is our age more godly than past ages, when the Spirit was poured out in a far greater measure than He is today? The answer to both those questions is, regrettably, no.


----------

